# Single and moving to Oz



## knowlster (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi, 

Just wanted some advice, basically i am 29 year old single guy thinking of moving to Australia, i already citizenship because i have duel nationality.

I completed a 2 year Bricklaying course at college and then got a job for 6 months as a bricky, but was laid off due to the recession(In England). I just wanted to know what my chances are of succeeding in this kind of employment in Australia i.e if i have enough qualifications and experience to gain a good job in the Bricklaying ? 

Also, where is a good place to go for work and a great lifestyle ?

Any information would be great 

Thanks


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

You should probably aim a city that keeps growing as there will be a demand for bricklayers there. I suppose Brisbane would be a good pick, especially after all the floods but also because it is one of the most developing cities in Australia.


----------

